# recommend me a adjustable bench?



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

I need a new bench for the power rack i just purchased could any of you recommend one you use?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I use a KEYS FITNESS one although I prefer a bench that's lower to the ground. I have only ever used one bench which I really liked and tried to buy it off the gym owner but he said no.

The problem is, everyone is built differently and therefore different benches will feel different due to height/width.


----------



## owas (Sep 6, 2011)

deffintly check ebay, ive picked up commerical benches for around 50-100 pounds easily.

try to get one thats around 16-18" high and make sure you check how stable it is before buying, some have terrible movement.


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

Cheers i'm still searching some dont even tell you the weight max..How much should i look to spend on one?


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

callmesir said:


> Cheers i'm still searching some dont even tell you the weight max..How much should i look to spend on one?


im looking to buy one soon mate ...think im gonna go with the one in the link below ..looks well made and pretty sturdy and its a got a decent max weight ..im still struggling to make my mind up tho

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/utility_benches/nordictrack_e200_utility_bench/16949_p.html


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've bought these two benches from ebay for a combined total of £70.


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

samb213 said:


> im looking to buy one soon mate ...think im gonna go with the one in the link below ..looks well made and pretty sturdy and its a got a decent max weight ..im still struggling to make my mind up tho
> 
> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/utility_benches/nordictrack_e200_utility_bench/16949_p.html


looks good but i don't think you need to spend 200 odd on one,I'm looking at 80 max



Mingster said:


> I've bought these two benches from ebay for a combined total of £70.
> 
> View attachment 147666
> View attachment 147667


You got a link to this please?


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

samb213 said:


> im looking to buy one soon mate ...think im gonna go with the one in the link below ..looks well made and pretty sturdy and its a got a decent max weight ..im still struggling to make my mind up tho
> 
> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/utility_benches/nordictrack_e200_utility_bench/16949_p.html


looks good but i don't think you need to spend 200 odd on one,I'm looking at 80 max



Mingster said:


> I've bought these two benches from ebay for a combined total of £70.
> 
> View attachment 147666
> View attachment 147667


You got a link to this please?


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

how about this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ADJUSTABLE-DUMBBELL-BARBELL-WEIGHT-LIFTING-BENCH-FLAT-INCLINE-DECLINE-PRESS-GYM-/400607627336?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item5d46134848


----------



## owas (Sep 6, 2011)

callmesir said:


> how about this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ADJUSTABLE-DUMBBELL-BARBELL-WEIGHT-LIFTING-BENCH-FLAT-INCLINE-DECLINE-PRESS-GYM-/400607627336?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item5d46134848


Wont be very stable, for that price new a flat bench is a better and more solid choice.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Theres normally some quite good gym gear like this on gumtree! :thumb:


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Theres normally some quite good gym gear like this on gumtree! :thumb:


Hopefully something in my area soon then, Just agros cack atm


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

callmesir said:


> Hopefully something in my area soon then, Just agros cack atm


Theres a maximuscle one on there from Gillingham and it looks the part! It got leg curl aswell, not very old and the guy is only asking £70 but might accept little less! Worth looking at if you can collect.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I've bought these two benches from ebay for a combined total of £70.
> 
> View attachment 147666
> View attachment 147667


Is that second one a techno gym bench mate?

Looks like mine cost me £200 ex gym bench

glad i invested in it though it's very solid an perfect for me you got yours for a bargain.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sega said:


> Is that second one a techno gym bench mate?
> 
> Looks like mine cost me £200 ex gym bench
> 
> glad i invested in it though it's very solid an perfect for me you got yours for a bargain.


Yes mate. it is a Technogym bench. I paid £40 for it from ebay. The other bench was £30. Or the other way around. I can't remember for certain


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

Ended up getting this  for £10 will do me for a while


----------

